

In Case You Needed Proof of the Demise of Skeuomorphism - SparksZilla
http://andysparks.co/post/48803481973/in-case-you-needed-proof-of-the-demise-of-skeuomorphism

======
Someone
Lies, damned lies, and, in this case, not even statistics.

To me, the recent drop doesn't look much different from the one around July
2012. It may show some plateau after the initial drop where the July 2012
already started edging upwards, but I doubt any statistical test would support
the claim that there is a definite drop recently. But convince me.

------
benaiah
Subtlepatterns.com is hardly a bastion of skeumorphism. Sure, there are some
"realistic" textures there, but they account for probably less than half the
textures, and, more importantly, they're not used for UX. The problems with
skeumorphism have more to do with confining UX to realistic actions than
making things look realistic, and subtlepatterns only barely qualifies for
even the second case.

